# Help! Connemara Pony or Draft Pony Cross?



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Go to my album for more pictures.

I just purchased my 6 year old gelding. His previous owners did not know his breed but he is supposedly registered in some type of pony club in England. His full brother was a white (grey) stallion that everyone would take a fit over. He has a very stocky build (like the Connemara) and a Connemara looking head. He also looks like a tiny Percheron, lol. He has the color that's found (and very common) in both Percherons & Connemaras. He has huge hooves and joints & a big head. He is only 14.2 HH but fits in horse size bridles/halters. I personally think his legs and joints are too small to be a draft cross but i don't really know. I've looked at countless pictures and compared him to them and I just keep thinking he's either a Connemara Pony or a Draft Pony cross. Can you guys give me your opinions? Does anyone own Connemaras that can give me a 'sure opinion'?

Thanks a bunch!
- Brie.

Here is a video if you need to see his movement. It's only at a walk.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

No one?


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

> supposedly registered in some type of pony club in England




Connemara is an irish breed, not english and since every horse in Britain requires a passport, they can be issued by all sorts of type registers...anything from British Driving Society to Coloured Horse and Pony Society, so registration for a passport here is completely different to studbook registration. I don't know anything about connies, you'd be better looking at the breed standard, but I do know a bit about drafts, and I can't see any draft in him at all :shock: Also a percheron is not a british breed, it actually originates in France 

HTH


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, I know Connemaras & Percherons aren't from England. But Welsh Ponies in America aren't from America, you know? I was just saying where he was bred. I have looked at the breed standard and he fits it almost perfectly. I'm just looking for some opinions since I don't know for sure. Thanks for your input 
The reason I said a draft cross is because in person, he has HUGE joints and hooves. It almost looks funny, lol. For some reason he looks different in pictures, it's so wierd. But I highly doubt he is a draft cross. I'm really anxious to get those papers! haha.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

RioPony said:


> lol, I know Connemaras & Percherons aren't from England. But Welsh Ponies in America aren't from America, you know? I was just saying where he was bred. I have looked at the breed standard and he fits it almost perfectly. I'm just looking for some opinions since I don't know for sure. Thanks for your input
> The reason I said a draft cross is because in person, he has HUGE joints and hooves. It almost looks funny, lol. For some reason he looks different in pictures, it's so wierd. But I highly doubt he is a draft cross. I'm really anxious to get those papers! haha.


Well, I thought you were desperate for a response :think: if you knew that neither connemaras or percherons breeds originate from England, then why post


> he is supposedly registered in some type of pony club in England


 and ask if people think he is a connemara or a percheron cross?!


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

No need to get angry, gosh. I was just putting as much information as possible.
There are Percherons from France in America & England and all over the world. There are Arabians in Japan. I mean different breeds from different countries are all over the world. Just because I said he was registered in England doesn't mean he is an English breed. It's common sense. Not an issue to get mad over. I mean really.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

RioPony said:


> No need to get angry, gosh. I was just putting as much information as possible.
> There are Percherons from France in America & England and all over the world. There are Arabians in Japan. I mean different breeds from different countries are all over the world. Just because I said he was registered in England doesn't mean he is an English breed. It's common sense. Not an issue to get mad over. I mean really.


If you don't know what you have bought, then that's your problem :rofl: However if you ask people for their opinions


> I just keep thinking he's either a Connemara Pony or a Draft Pony cross. Can you guys give me your opinions?


 you will get them, doh! I was just explaining that being registered in 'England' as a pony, doesn't mean he has to be a pure bred, but clearly you knew that already...for all I know he could have a passport issued by Billy Bones Pikey Trotting Pony Society but heck, you bought him, bit late for asking questions! :shock::roll:

​


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

What type of pony club? Was it the Pony Club? If it was that isn't a breed registery, it's more like showing and things like that.

He does look Connemaraish but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Count Jackula said:


> If you don't know what you have bought, then that's your problem :rofl: However if you ask people for their opinions you will get them, doh! I was just explaining that being registered in 'England' as a pony, doesn't mean he has to be a pure bred, but clearly you knew that already...for all I know he could have a passport issued by Billy Bones Pikey Trotting Pony Society but heck, you bought him, bit late for asking questions! :shock::roll:
> 
> ​


Yes I bought him. I don't care what breed he is. I am just interested in knowing. This is a horse forum, I thought I'd ask to start an interesting conversation.
So I don't quite know what your problem is. You might wanna pull the saddle horn outta your *** cause your riding this all wrong. I don't appreciate you being such a smart ***. If you wanna keep going on about something, don't do it here. I'd rather you have kept your opinions to yourself since you don't know how to be civil. So carry on elsewhere. KayThanksBye. :-x


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Lis said:


> What type of pony club? Was it the Pony Club? If it was that isn't a breed registery, it's more like showing and things like that.
> 
> He does look Connemaraish but I wouldn't swear to it.



Yeah I thought about it may be the actual Pony Club but he said it was some type of association. The word association leads me to believe it's more likely to be a breed registry, but again, i don't know. Guess I'll just have to wait on the papers, lol. But keep the opinions coming, I'd like to hear them.
Thanks!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Count Jackula, not at any point did the OP say that Percheron or Connemara were a british breed. she said that the pony was bred and registered in the UK...

He does look like a Connemara if you want my opinion, I dont really see any Percheron, apart from the dark grey colour is common in them. He is stocky but that is a connemara breed trait. I think if he had percheron in him he would stockier still. His leg confo is the opposite of a percheron.

Take a look at these pictures and compare for yourself...


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

In the picture with the human legs by his you can tell his legs and feet are big. I don't know what he is but I love his dapples very handsome.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I rode a Connemara for a while, and he looked a lot like your pony. He's cute.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys 
I'm pretty convinced he's a connemara. I've looked at pics of percheron pony crosses and they are a lot stockier than him. Plus that pic of the percheron you posted is pretty drastic compared to the connemara pic, lol.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I also vote Connemara. Connies and Percherons both have some Arab blood so that could be the similarities you're seeing in their heads.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Omg so the lady I'm boarding with told me everyone that sees him thinks he is a draft & donkey cross... is it just me or is she crazy? I mean... He's clearly a pony right?
Where's the donkey in him???


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

RioPony said:


> Omg so the lady I'm boarding with told me everyone that sees him thinks he is a draft & donkey cross... is it just me or is she crazy? I mean... He's clearly a pony right?
> Where's the donkey in him???


 
Oh - that's funny! A draft/pony/donkey cross would give you a mule! Your guy is definitely not a mule!

My sister in law had a connie - he looked a lot like your guy, and he was all horse - not a donkey in sight!


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that, lol. I can't believe someone would think he is a mule. People these days :roll:


----------

